# Quantity Surveyors job vacancies in australia



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear all,
I'm new here, hopefully to have a good advice on our intension to migrate.

Me & my wife decided to migrate to australia & we are in the process of applying pr now and still pending some documents.
I'm a quantity surveyor and my wife work as an accountant in banking finance. Both of us have approximate 8 years working experience. I graduated from sydney but found that sydney is too crowded and living expenses is an issue to me.

My question is how easy to find job for quantity surveyor? 
I was with consultant firm for 6 years but now working for a multinational property developer.
Any QS out there could please advice me or suggestion as the feeling of unsecure to change an environment without a job is a nightmare for me and my family.

We have yet to decide which city to stay on but perth may look more suitable for us to raise children. Any suggestion?

Thanx


----------



## aksy (Mar 13, 2014)

nemesis said:


> Dear all,
> I'm new here, hopefully to have a good advice on our intension to migrate.
> 
> Me & my wife decided to migrate to australia & we are in the process of applying pr now and still pending some documents.
> ...


So have you found any help and update regarding QS job?? If yes plz update me . Thank You


----------

